# Speciality Coffee Review Sites?



## sampattuzzi (May 2, 2020)

Hi folks,

Just recently signed up after quite a while of lurking. Been using this forum to help me select grinders and coffees for V60 and Aeropress. There's some amazing information and community here so I wanted to ask your opinion on my idea for a website. Not sure where would be the best place to post so I thought I would start here given I'm a newbie to this forum.

So I was searching for LSOL decaf beans that would taste nice and fruity in a V60. This forum has been a huge help but unfortunately, many of the beans mentioned are no longer being roasted and I wasn't able to find any reviews of specifics that were up to date. The beans I ended up getting weren't quite to my liking so it would have been nice to see some reviews beforehand. That led me to wonder whether there was a website to aggregate reviews of speciality roasts. Like an Amazon for speciality beans.

I know that Coffee Diff exists and it looks super cool. But it's a shame there are no reviews on there to help me get a sense for the quality of a particular roaster.

What do you folks think about the idea? Is it already done and I don't know about it? Is it completely useless? Let me know


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Read the beans section. Good advice there. And the look what the postie brought today. That's shows what peeps are buying now!


----------

